
Concentrate helps you work & study by eliminating distractions (mac app) - tortilla
http://getconcentrating.com/
======
charliepark
Attention management is an interesting / emerging space.

There are a few other Mac apps out there (<http://macfreedom.com/>,
<http://visitsteve.com/work/selfcontrol/>), and a few Firefox extensions
(<http://www.proginosko.com/leechblock.html>) that seem similar, although more
web-connection focused, rather than web-and-application-focused.

I'm also half of a startup team working on <http://monotask.com>, which seems
somewhat similar to Concentrate (we'll almost certainly ask HN for feedback /
critiques when we launch).

I've only just downloaded the Concentrate beta, but it looks like a solid app.
Also, I really like the name / icon.

~~~
joe_the_user
Two problems:

\- I can't say exactly which websites let me get work done (answers to coding
and algorithm questions are spread through the web).

\- A small amount of distraction helps me concentrate

Now, ignoring the second problem, perhaps block some sites, like hacker news,
could help. But you hardly need sophisticated app for that...

~~~
charliepark
Both are valid concerns / issues. We've hopefully addressed them both within
Monotask, but we'll see how it survives the beta and how it'll need to evolve.
Would love your input when we launch.

------
hyperbovine
Maybe it's just me, but every time I try a new software solution for time
management, I find myself on Wikipedia within 10 minutes. The most effective
technique I have discovered recently for concentrating is turning the damn
thing off. Sounds crazy I know, but you'd be surprised how productive it can
be to take an hour or two with a pen and paper attacking your problem with no
electronics present.

~~~
Flankk
I am the same way. I'm far more productive when I draw/write any
design/development abstract on paper. Once you have a finished blueprint it is
far easier to stay focused on executing your plan.

------
Luyt
You need an app to keep you from visiting websites?

~~~
dskhatri
There are also a couple of YC funded ventures that offer time management
tools: 8aweek and RescueTime

~~~
j_b_f
8aweek bit the dust a while ago, and RescueTime is too analytics-oriented.
This app might be just the thing!

~~~
aneesh
> RescueTime is too analytics-oriented

Maybe, but what gets measured, gets done.

~~~
jamesbritt
> Maybe, but what gets measured, gets done.

What gets measured is what got done. It may not be what you wanted to get
done.

------
markerdmann
This might just be me, but the background is kind of distracting.

~~~
adamhowell
The can of concentrate is rough, too, the perspective's off. Plus it looks
like a battery.

~~~
reggplant
I thought it was meant to be a battery with the message giving you more power
to do your tasks?

~~~
dskhatri
I think he/she modeled it after the Minute Maid can (see below). It's a good
point though: people outside Minute Maid's end markets may not identify with
the logo.

[http://www.freshdirect.com/media/images/product/frozen/fro_m...](http://www.freshdirect.com/media/images/product/frozen/fro_minute_original_01_p.jpg)

------
joeyo
It's not nearly as full featured as concentrate, but see also Freedom (also
for Mac): <http://macfreedom.com/>

------
ankeshk
And similar app for windows out there?

~~~
321abc
Or linux?

